# Running programs automatically before shutdown



## Lilymylove (Dec 20, 2005)

Bear with me.. I am a newbe to this and not sure I'm in the right place - I couldn't find a forum for software or freeware.

I heard there are some free downloads to run applications automatically on shutdown which would be really good for maintenance... does anyone know of any which are any good?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Did you read this by chance.
http://www.pcworld.com/howto/article/0,aid,115628,00.asp


----------



## Lilymylove (Dec 20, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks.. found what I needed and more -


----------

